# Attempting to breed amanos



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Whelp, looks like my female amano is berried and I'm going to be unwittingly drawn into another project . This looks like a decent resource https://gabhar.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/breeding-amano/. I'm pretty close to the ocean so I'm going to be picking up a few gallons of "pristine" ocean water and will go from there...going to get a head start and get some algae going. Who's tried breeding them? Experiences?

Anyway, will share the journey, regardless of where it leads to.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a really interesting project. Keep us updated.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never tried breeding Amanos. Been tempted but no room. Good luck. I'll be following this thread to check on your progress.

Anthony


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

One person went down to Jericho beach and got salt water and kept adding till pure and raised. It has the right parameters after all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Natural seawater may have micro critters for the newly hatched shrimp to eat, too.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a very labour intensive process. I believe they go through 7 molts before they are a shrimplet. Canada Copepods would be my best suggestion for a food source.

JMHO

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Ocean water might be ok.The best way I've heard is to make your own and add a light on 24/7, they will feed off anything that grows in there.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks like we are moving into phase 2. The berries are showing eyes so mom has been segregated awaiting birth. Meanwhile I have some filtered seawater under a light 24/7 to grow some algae.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

that is encouraging:: good luck


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah make sure to post your results


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Phase 2.5 - the eagle has landed...Uhh...I mean larvae has hatched. Will feed some green water for the next couple of days then transfer to sea water. Not sure if the picture shows them but they are the tiny white specks around the upper middle section of the photo


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Better picture...More larvae now. Next stop is JL for some marine flora and larvae food.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool! I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 8 (for some of the larvae) - so far so good. Feeding with phytofeast a couple of times a day and a nice bloom of algae is growing in on the tank walls. Also added some random piece of seaweed from a live uni shipments and some purchased chaeto macro algae. 

Going to try some green water too. Only concern at this point is that the larvae tends not to be free swimming but to attach to the walls... We shall see! I'm guessing I have about 20-30 zoes right now. Hard to count


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool and a labour intensive effort!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Day 15 - thought I'd do a quick update...Larvae doing well as far as I can tell - biggest ones are around 2-3mm. The amano shrimp is continuing to drop larvae sporadically so poor thing is still in the breeding tank all by herself - still packing LOTS of eggs as far as I can tell. Starting to introduce some fry food but being using it VERY sparingly as I don't want to degrade the water quality. Algae is continuing to grow on the bucket walls. So far I haven't changed the water - as far as I can tell the phytoalgae I'm dosing isn't accumulating and degrading water quality, so I've just topped off the bucket with distilled water as it evaporates. Will do a video update soon - it's pretty neat seeing the larvae rush to a light shinning on the bucket wall.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

So...It looks like my nerite snails have decided to lay eggs and since they hatch in sea water, I now have some nerite snail eggs in with the shrimp larvae. If they hatch I will start a new thread


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates. Really interested in seeing if you can raise these to full term.

Congrats.

Anthony


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

It's getting more and more interesting with each your post. Good luck!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Alright Day 19...Poor mama amano still has a bunch of eggs and still taking her time releasing it. Another batch of 20-30 or so came out. They are pictured in the blue container. The other picture are the larvae happily congregating in their seawater pail. Looks like another ten days or so before I might expect some metamorphosis happening. I'm starting to feed a little more and debating whether or not to buy some golden pearls 5-50 microns. Problem is I just need a little, so if any has some (or something similar) I would love to just buy a small portion off of you!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh forgot to mention...Looks like my other amano in the puffer tank is berried...Man...This project is never going to end!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the status of the shrimplettes? Are the still alive?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry got really busy with life the last few months and didn't update. I had to go on a trip late Feb and wasn't able to keep feeding the larvae, even through there was quite a bit of algae growth at that point. I ended up not seeing any of the larvae making it to PL stage. Will try again in a few months...The amano seems to keep getting berried anyway!


----------

